# Bottling Process



## winedesign (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a graduate student, studying product design, doing a project on the wine industry. My group and I are researching the bottling process to find the areas that are most frustrating, strenuous, time consuming, etc to then redesign the products associated with that step in order to make the bottling process a little easier. We would really appreciate any feedback as to what steps in the process you all think are frustrating and could use some redesigning and why!


----------



## BobF (Oct 20, 2011)

The most frustrating part for me is getting the wine out of bulk into bottles with consistent levels and zero drips/leaks/mess. It should work without syphoning.

The product should cost less than $50USD and last forever. It should be easy to clean/sanitize and be SO2 proof.

If it also inserts corks and cleans carboys it would be worth $100USD.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 20, 2011)

Me thinks you left off a few decimal places BobF!


----------



## BobF (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, it don't cost more to dream big than it does to dream small!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally think using the vacuum system is the easiest, since there is no lifting and is always a Consistent liquid height and no overfill spillage .

take a look at the video
http://allinonewinepump.com/

if there is something even easier,I would also be intrested
steve


----------



## winedesign (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks for the responses!
is there any part in the process that is slower than the rest of the steps? something that causes a bottleneck in the process?


----------



## winedesign (Oct 20, 2011)

we also put together a short survey, so if you have a few minutes we'd love to get your input! 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8PCRNKY


----------



## BobF (Oct 21, 2011)

winedesign said:


> thanks for the responses!
> is there any part in the process that is slower than the rest of the steps? something that causes a bottleneck in the process?


 
Cleaning up after I'm done doing whatever.

Seriously, I use vacuum for racking & bottling with one of those Buon Vino fillers.

I've tried the Ferrari filler and now the Buon Vino. The Buon Vino w/vacuum is *almost* ideal. Mine doesn't always like to shut off when the bottles are full, so it still has a niggle left in it. Niggles are what I strive to get rid of.

If you're serious about coming up with a product, you should buy an equipment kit and make a batch. Or, you could get some of the fillers and such and experiment with some Carlo Rossi.

Experience will tell you more precisely where the opportunities are in a lot fewer words than folks could type.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 21, 2011)

BobF said:


> Cleaning up after I'm done doing whatever.
> 
> Seriously, I use vacuum for racking & bottling with one of those Buon Vino fillers.
> 
> ...



You couldn't of said it better !! hands -on is always the best practice

steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 21, 2011)

BobF said:


> Cleaning up after I'm done doing whatever.
> .



Bob gotta tell you something funny and I think Grapeman will confirm this. It takes me about the same amount of time to set up or clean up whether I am bottling 18 gallons at home or 600 gallons at work. The same is true about just about any process in wine making between comercial or at home. Much bigger equipment but still same process. 

I agree with you the actual task is fun but the set up and clean up takes up a ton of time.


----------



## BobF (Oct 22, 2011)

Dan - Cleanup is where the worst of me comes out. I've been making a focused effort to do better the last few months, but I have a way to go.

I'm really bad about quick rinsing stuff and leaving the real cleanup for later.

I recognize my problem and I'm working on it, so there is hope! ;-)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 22, 2011)

I hear ya..

Nothing like bottles several gallons of wine to look at the hoses, carboys, etc to clean.

I am pretty good about cleaning afterwards - don't like it but i do it - i left mine one time and it got stained - so i pitched it.

So now i rinse to immediately to avoid that.


----------



## lloyd (Oct 22, 2011)

I have to agree cleaning up is the least enjoyable part of the process. but any must or wine left out is a perfect habitat for vinegar bacteria.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Gotta agree with you Dan. If I am doing just a couple little 6 gallon carboys I actually just use an autosiphon and filling wand as cleanup is quicker than setting up the bottler. In the end it takes about a 20 gallon batch for the larger setup to be worth it.Where the bottler shines is when you do a large run.


----------



## KSKOH (Oct 22, 2011)

If they could only come up with a bottle delabelor and sanitizer the rest of the process would be easy


----------



## winedesign (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for all the replies, this is all very helpful!

our project is moving more towards trying to fix an ergonomic challenge. from our survey results it looks like corking is the most physically demanding...

can you tell us a little more about your corking process? 

such as:
problems you have with it?
what body parts it strains?
modifications you've made to the mechanism?


----------



## BobF (Oct 24, 2011)

winedesign said:


> thanks for all the replies, this is all very helpful!
> 
> our project is moving more towards trying to fix an ergonomic challenge. from our survey results it looks like corking is the most physically demanding...
> 
> ...


 
Getting a (then) $50 floor corker solved my corking problems, but I rarely do more than 12-18 gallons in a single session.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 24, 2011)

an ergo tip for the wine stained hands of a winemaker...always press your white grapes last if possible so the acid can clean the red off your hands from the red grapes


----------



## davewaz (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to second the delabeler. I needed to delabel 60 bottles and it took forever. Perhaps something that will break down the glue that keeps the labels on, this would have to be non toxic of course.


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 24, 2011)

one big tub filled w a k meta solution is a must


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> one big tub filled w a k meta solution is a must



...or oxy-clean


----------



## Flem (Oct 24, 2011)

winedesign said:


> thanks for all the replies, this is all very helpful!
> 
> our project is moving more towards trying to fix an ergonomic challenge. from our survey results it looks like corking is the most physically demanding...
> 
> ...



With a Portugese or Italian floor corker, there is nothing easier in the process.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 24, 2011)

Flem said:


> With a Portugese or Italian floor corker, there is nothing easier in the process.



Mike are you kidding me???? Try using one of these...


----------

